# Who You again??? Saturday



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess a lot of you guys already know each other. But for the sake of "name challenged" guys like me, I think name tags might be in order. I'm bringing some tags and I'll put my name and 2coolfishing name on it too. There will be plenty of tags If you want to play along.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bear hide said:


> I guess a lot of you guys already know each other. But for the sake of "name challenged" guys like me, I think name tags might be in order. I'm bringing some tags and I'll put my name and 2coolfishing name on it too. There will be plenty of tags If you want to play along.


That is a great idea, I was thinking the same thing yesterday!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

great idea


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I don't need no name tag, I'll be the good looking guy serving food!!  j/k

Surprisingly, even though I've been on 2cool since day one I've never met most of the folks who will be at GB's Saturday. I think I've met about 8-10 of the 30 on the list.

Jeff


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Brew said:


> I don't need no name tag, I'll be the good looking guy serving food!!  j/k
> 
> Surprisingly, even though I've been on 2cool since day one I've never met most of the folks who will be at GB's Saturday. I think I've met about 8-10 of the 30 on the list.
> 
> Jeff


LOL, I get around! Looks like I have met about 15 of these folks...

Bobby, Barbara, Shawn
GB and Karen
Tortuga 
Brew/Jeff 
Profish 
Hooked and Mrs H
Mont and Stacy 
End Tuition
Bill Berry


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Good Idea. Looking forward to putting a face to the names myself&#8230;

I have met Bill and Trod, but no one else. Bill got me hooked on crack, I mean wood turning, so I blame my affliction on him. I met Trod at his house one day, but I had to keep walking us out to the driveway/yard the whole time I was there. He wanted to stand in the garage and talk out of the sun, but it gave me a creepy feeling to be in there. Sort of like the feeling you get in that room they take you to when you need stitches' or some sort of sterile environment. It was just weird I tell ya, weird. Never did figure it out till until he came out of the closet and admitted he suffered from UCGOCD. (Ultra Clean Garage Obsessive Compulsive Disorder). If he starts to shaking and mumbling Saturday, give him a broom and dustpan as soon as you can. 
This is me....I do things the hard way.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> I met Trod at his house one day, but I had to keep walking us out to the driveway/yard the whole time I was there. He wanted to stand in the garage and talk out of the sun, but it gave me a creepy feeling to be in there. Sort of like the feeling you get in that room they take you to when you need stitches' or some sort of sterile environment. It was just weird I tell ya, weird. Never did figure it out till until he came out of the closet and admitted he suffered from UCGOCD. (Ultra Clean Garage Obsessive Compulsive Disorder). If he starts to shaking and mumbling Saturday, give him a broom and dustpan as soon as you can.


LOL.....I'm bringing my own brooms


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*


trodery said:



LOL.....I'm bringing my own brooms 

Click to expand...

* 

LMAO...I'm bringing my psychiatrist for YOU, Trod...and a "HazMat Team"...

Good idea on the tags..thought about it myself...but forgot...but that aint too unusual..I couldn't tell ya what I had for breakfast this AM...or IF I had breakfast...

"Mad Cow Disease"..don'tcha know.??


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Just look for a short, fat guy and you will know who I am. Maybe you can turn us some name tags? I am afraid to go see Bobby and Tortuga at their places or I will wind up comming back home and air conditioning my garage and yard







. Them guys got serious last year with their shops. I just have a couple of them boxed in atic fans to blow me and the dust back into my face for cooling. Actually, the name tags sound pretty good as I am pitiful with names. I know a few but would probably hurt everybodys feelings two minutes after meeting you all without an aid.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Just look for a short, fat guy and you will know who I am.


That describes you, me, Trod, Shawn and I'd bet a couple others too!!! :slimer:

Jeff


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Brew said:


> That describes you, me, Trod, Shawn and I'd bet a couple others too!!! :slimer:
> 
> Jeff


Yep, you can put my name on that list !


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

All systems are go here! I mounted that big chunk of ash on the Powermatic and have it somewhat 'true'd up but left enough rough stuff for you guys to get the feel of it. Trod...if you have that extra table, can you toss it in? One of the the mini's is pretty crowded on my grinder table and we may need some extra room. Also...very important, everyone bring some eye safety of some sort. I have a couple of extra safety glasses but not enough to go around. PM me or post if anyone has any questions or anything else. galvbay--jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll bring a table for the mini lathe!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I'll bring a table for the mini lathe!


Dunno if ya remember, Trod..but I got my mini on a filet table..(hint, hint):tongue:

(on a side note...just finished my first "Phony Mont Blanc" Whew!!!!! I been messing with this thing for 3 days. Everything went wrong..used cherry burl and BOTH ends blew out..patched with CA..messed with a tenon for an hour..bushings were wrong so fit was FUBAR...AND they forgot to send instructions....but I soldiered thru.. Not very proud of this un, but next will be mucho better.. Really neat pen once you figure out what the hell you are doing. Don't think I'm gonna get them four figure MB prices on this un, though..)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Dunno if ya remember, Trod..but I got my mini on a filet table..(hint, hint):tongue:


You have it screwed down I bet?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> You have it screwed down I bet?


got the front two feet clamped down with C clamps...and it's held for over a year now...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I was going to bring a wood table that a lathe could be screwed down to, my fillet tables are (I think) a bit too tall for turning...they are about 36" tall.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I was going to bring a wood table that a lathe could be screwed down to, my fillet tables are (I think) a bit too tall for turning...they are about 36" tall.


Might be a little tall...From reading the posts it sounds like there are gonna be a LOT of short, fat guys there...:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> messed with a tenon for an hour..bushings were wrong so fit was FUBAR...AND they forgot to send instructions....but I soldiered thru.. Not very proud of this un, but next will be mucho better.. Really neat pen once you figure out what the hell you are doing. Don't think I'm gonna get them four figure MB prices on this un, though..)


I have made a lot of the Mont Blanc 7mm pens and I bought an extra bushing that is used for the tenion that works better than the tenon guide that comes with the kit. It works much better. Just have to be pretty exact on the length of the tenon and I use a set of dial calipers to mark and cut with.http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkmont-bux.html
This one does the top part of the pen as a guide and when wanting to make the tenon, it a part slides out of the way to that you don't have to take it apart to get tenon size. Much easier and better. I have a few of them is you would like one, I could slip you one.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thaat would be cool, slip...Gonna order a couple...but will swap you out of one Satruday if you want...I got 5 kits on hand, but stopping the lathe, taking out mandrel, unscrewing, sliding off and trying fitting sleeve is gettin' a little old..and, I ain't smart enuf to figger out calipers...:redface:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I will bring it over and no problem on swapping out. These take the anger out of making those type of pens. They are my favorite of all pens. I have two calipers, one for the tenon and one for the measure of inserting the twist insert in on final assembly and locked in to stay the same all the time. Takes the guess work out of the measuring. I will put the thing-a-ma-jig in my bring to exibition list of items needed.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

slip knot said:


> I will bring it over and *no problem on swapping out*. These take the anger out of making those type of pens. They are my favorite of all pens. I have two calipers, one for the tenon and one for the measure of inserting the twist insert in on final assembly and locked in to stay the same all the time. Takes the guess work out of the measuring. I will put the thing-a-ma-jig in my bring to exibition list of items needed.


Oops, sorry, didn't quite come out right. No swapping, it's got your name on it and you will want more anyway later. I have a few laying around anyway.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sorry I been out of touch for a couple of days and still not finished either. I will be there Saturday. I will bring my Jet mini with stand so I don't need a table. I will have to remove it from the stand to load it though.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You guys have fun at the VORTEX...LOL I wished I could be there, but it looks like Phoenix will be graced with my presence this weekend and several others from the looks of it...Be safe, have fun...Vic


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Good idea on the name tags! I'm name memory impaired so this will be greatly appreciated.

I have two stands I will throw in the truck just in case they're needed. One is actually a wooden cart which is about 31" tall. The other is a metal framed stand about 34" tall which we can clamp a piece of plywood (I'll bring that too) to.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya'll don't forget to bring some lawn chairs and safety glasses


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

hope you all are having fun today - would have like to stop by & learn about the "vortex", but I'm keeping people safe & healthy here in Beaumont..... work (the kind that pays money) enjoy - take pictures - post them PLEEEEEZE!

ladyfish


----------

